# Neptune's Notes



## Rhibwolf (14 Mar 2006)

Having read through several of the tradition oriented threads, I started to wonder if I would see mention of Neptune's Notes anywheres within.  After a search came up fruitless, I decided to see if anyone has a copy or wishes to discuss said notes in a new thread.
Yours, Aye


----------



## Phrontis (14 Mar 2006)

Rhibwolf-

Do you mean "Neptune's Notes", the old publication outlining advice to junior naval officers in a somewhat tongue-in-cheek manner on everything from how to write a joining letter to how to conduct oneself at a cocktail party?

Or is there something called "Nelson's Notes" that I've not heard of?


----------



## FSTO (14 Mar 2006)

I'm pretty sure he means Neptune's notes. They are hilarious, especially the one about comparing the single subbie to the married subbie.

Did google search but nothing came up. :-[


----------



## Rhibwolf (14 Mar 2006)

Arrrgh,  :-[
Freudian Slip.  I had Nelson on the brain when I typed that.  I did mean Neptune's Notes - that tongue in cheek set of orders for subbies etc.


----------



## Phrontis (15 Mar 2006)

There was actually a message cut in the 80s from NDHQ directing everyone to destroy their copies of Neptune's Notes after a story hit the papers about how the Navy was providing guidance to its junior officers on how to pick up women, etc.

I believe there are still some copies in existence, though.

In the 90s VENTURE tried to produce a cleaned up version, but it really lacked the entertaining readability of its forerunner.


----------



## SBruce (15 Mar 2006)

For some reason I spent way to long looking for these notes on the net (no luck but I did waste a good 45 min of my life)

I did find this which made me laugh a bit so I thought you guys might want a look

http://www.bluejacket.com/humor_navylife.html

sorry if posted before, didn't see it anywhere here


----------



## navymich (15 Mar 2006)

They always take the good things away from us.  Glad I still have my copy of the old Dolphin codes!


----------



## Rhibwolf (15 Mar 2006)

Thanks SBruce,
Stove Manned


----------



## Gino (17 Mar 2006)

Phrontis said:
			
		

> There was actually a message cut in the 80s from NDHQ directing everyone to destroy their copies of Neptune's Notes after a story hit the papers about how the Navy was providing guidance to its junior officers on how to pick up women, etc.
> 
> I believe there are still some copies in existence, though.
> 
> In the 90s VENTURE tried to produce a cleaned up version, but it really lacked the entertaining readability of its forerunner.


I remember something about that.  A bit too reminiscint of Nazi book burning for my liking.

For Rhibwolf:  Ask and ye shall receive


----------



## Rhibwolf (17 Mar 2006)

Gino, PM inbound -RW


----------



## Neill McKay (17 Mar 2006)

Gino said:
			
		

> For Rhibwolf:  Ask and ye shall receive



If you have it, may I ask and receive as well please?


----------



## SBruce (17 Mar 2006)

Neill McKay said:
			
		

> If you have it, may I ask and receive as well please?



I as well will come to you with my cap in my hands ;D

cheers


----------



## Gino (17 Mar 2006)

SBruce said:
			
		

> I as well will come to you with my cap in my hands ;D
> 
> cheers


I guess by popular demand I should put this on my list of things to scan into pdf format.  Unfortunately, without an auto feeder it is an extremely tedious process.


----------



## Rhibwolf (17 Mar 2006)

Gino, im sure you could find a trainee or two who would leap at the opportunity to type it all in......
tradition being what it is, and all.....


----------



## Gino (18 Mar 2006)

Rhibwolf said:
			
		

> Gino, im sure you could find a trainee or two who would leap at the opportunity to type it all in......
> tradition being what it is, and all.....


Not sure that would be competely ethical.  Hmm, is this entrapment?


----------



## Rhibwolf (25 Mar 2006)

Gino, i dont think that the pub itself is ethical, but, man, it is one hell of a read.  
God, to think I used to be that way when I was just a RhibPup.......


----------



## IPA (13 Aug 2010)

Heard these notes being discussed in the Wardroom the other day by some salty 2 1/2s and was curious.. anyone have a copy to pass on to a fresh subbie?

IPA


----------



## andpro (13 Aug 2010)

I had a copy of Neptune's notes on a word document emailed to me. I believe it was the version from the 90's that venture put together, but I don't recall there being a date on it, only the venture crest. I think I may have deleted it, but it does exist out there.


----------



## IPA (14 Aug 2010)

I've seen the one from Venture- certainly a decent read, but doesn't really answer the tough questions.. Like how are we suppose to know what the ideal length of port visit is?

Any further help much appreciated.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (18 Aug 2010)

Has anyone been able to find a copy of this? I tried searching, even torrent sites but no dice.


----------



## Pusser (18 Aug 2010)

Try searching for "Notes for Naval Officers," which was the actual title of this much maligned book.  It's a good read and actually has some good advice in it.  Unfortunately, too many people took it out of context.  It was written in a different era when life in the Navy and in Canadian society in general was somewhat different.  Take it for what it is.  It's a look at our past with some advice that still holds true (the guide to the ideal length of a port visit is still spot on).  Just don't treat it as a step by step manual on how to run your life.


----------



## IPA (20 Aug 2010)

No luck here either after a long and disappointing google search. 

Frankly, I'm shocked that none of our fellow sailors scanned a pdf of this. The search continues..


----------



## Pusser (21 Aug 2010)

Sorry about that.  I couldn't find it either.  I'll have to see if I can dig up my copy and maybe post some of it here.


----------



## hold_fast (23 Aug 2010)

I'm extremely interested in getting a hold of a copy of this, as a (hopefully) future MARS Officer.

If anyone in Victoria/Esquimalt has a copy but isn't able to (or interested in) scanning/typing it up, I'll also offer my services. Especially since I'm just sitting around waiting for the government to call me back regarding a contract job anyways.


----------



## Pusser (23 Aug 2010)

Rhibwolf said:
			
		

> Gino, i dont think that the pub itself is ethical, but, man, it is one hell of a read.
> God, to think I used to be that way when I was just a RhibPup.......



How can it be unethical?  It may be inappropriate in the modern navy, because it espouses an outdated approach to some things, but it is in no way unethical.  Yes, it gives tips on picking up girls (sort of), but it does NOT encourage things like spiking drinks, lying or acting in any way other than as a perfect gentleman.  In fact, it emphasizes polite, gentlemanly behaviour in all situations.

It was the "dish" (referring to a young lady at a cocktail party) comments that brought the issue to the fore and had "Neptune's Notes" lambasted in the press back in the early 90s.  In fact, the emphasis in that part of the book was again that gentlemen officers should treat all ladies with respect.  We have to remember that this was written in a different time with different values.  This was a time when society as a whole divided men and women into distinctly different roles.  If were going to condemn Neptune's Notes, we should also be campaigning to have "Mad Men" taken off the air because of the way it portrays women.  The fact that that is the way women were treated in the 1960s corporate world would be irrelevant.


----------



## Grinton (31 Aug 2010)

With a great deal of pleasure I managed to find a copy of this in pdf from the HMCS Venture website. 
I'm not sure if this is the best version, but it seems to be the best we've got so far. 
http://www.hmcsventure.com/Venture_NeptuneNotes.pdf
Hopefully someone has a better version if this is the "new" one.
It's still a decent read though.


----------



## Lex Parsimoniae (31 Aug 2010)

That looks like the version I got issued at NOTC nearly 20 years ago although the font has been updated so it may have been re-typed.


----------



## Pusser (1 Sep 2010)

This looks like it's been abbreviated.  No mention of port visits.


----------



## quadrapiper (1 Sep 2010)

I too would like a copy, if and when something gets scanned - and would be willing to scan/type up from hardcopy in Vic.


----------



## kratz (1 Sep 2010)

quadrapiper said:
			
		

> I too would like a copy, if and when something gets scanned - and would be willing to scan/type up from hardcopy in Vic.



*Hint* see reply # 26


----------



## IPA (2 Sep 2010)

Great find and certainly a good read..

...Still a step away from the real deal however. While looking through it, all I could think about was what a previous poster stated- Venture bowed to pressure years back and created a second (more PC) edition of Neptune's Notes (this one) which had many of its more colourful chapters gutted and much of its realistically salty language "updated". Typical move, but disappointing none the less.

I'm beginning to think a dogeared paper copy (gasp, not .pdf) might be my only option.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (2 Sep 2010)

Grinton said:
			
		

> With a great deal of pleasure I managed to find a copy of this in pdf from the HMCS Venture website.
> I'm not sure if this is the best version, but it seems to be the best we've got so far.
> http://www.hmcsventure.com/Venture_NeptuneNotes.pdf
> Hopefully someone has a better version if this is the "new" one.
> It's still a decent read though.



Thanks for the upload Grinton.  ;D


----------



## Michael OLeary (2 Sep 2010)

Now available on-line at The Regimental Rogue, alongside The Senior Subaltern's guidance for young officers.

Neptune's Notes


----------



## Grinton (2 Sep 2010)

Alright, so I've sent out a bunch of emails to various museums (I'll let you know if they find anything) and I've searched countless university libraries and the NDHQ library and still have not found anything.  Which means that the only place ;eft for someone to find a copy is buried in their basement.  SaddlyI'm the first in my familly to join the CF so I know there's nothing in my basement, but maybe some of you can find something?

edit: I have located an original copy written by a man named Grubb and will be turning it into a pdf.  I won't be able to immediately, but hopefuly by christmas.


----------



## IPA (3 Sep 2010)

Awesome job!

Sounds like Grinton has dug up the real deal, that name Grubb rings a bell for some reason.

It would be much appreciated if you dropped me a PM once you get it all scanned into .pdf (I'd love to be more help, but I'm currently EC).


----------



## Sailorwest (7 Sep 2010)

I found this document in an e-mail from the NOA. It was described as the replacement for Neptune's Notes. It certainly is more updated.


----------



## IPA (9 Sep 2010)

Sailorwest said:
			
		

> I found this document in an e-mail from the NOA. It was described as the replacement for Neptune's Notes. It certainly is more updated.



Definitely more relevant to today's navy, especially regarding female sailors, and should be read by all subbies doing their OOD package... that said it isn't quite the historical Neptune's Notes we're after (being the 3rd edition of the document; for 2nd edition see post #26).


----------



## Grinton (13 Sep 2010)

A quick update, after having been in contact with the Esquimalt naval museum, they have a copy and have produced a digital version which will be on their website shortly.  I have read through it and while it is not quite the version we're looking for, it is closer.  It's also a very fun read.

On a side note, thank you SailorWest, I read the document you have at the bottom of your post and it was very well done.  I reccomend it to everyone else here as a similar document that is quite enjoyable.


----------



## Rhibwolf (10 Dec 2010)

http://www.hmcsventure.com/Venture_NeptuneNotes.pdf is very similar to the copy I now have.  I only have a paper copy, and includes these 46 pages, a chapter on port visits, and an impressive annex of naval terms and a sample joining letter.  It is definitely not politically correct.


----------



## Rhibwolf (10 Dec 2010)

and here one will find an article on port visits in the Naval Review from 1976 that is in my copy of Neptunes Notes
http://www.naval-review.co.uk/issues/1976-3.pdf

and here again on page 50
http://www.adfjournal.adc.edu.au/UserFiles/issues/6%201977%20Sep_Oct.pdf

First turn of the screw cancels all debts.


----------



## hold_fast (10 Dec 2010)

Rhibwolf said:
			
		

> http://www.hmcsventure.com/Venture_NeptuneNotes.pdf is very similar to the copy I now have.  I only have a paper copy, and includes these 46 pages, a chapter on port visits, and an impressive annex of naval terms and a sample joining letter.  It is definitely not politically correct.



Thanks for this, Rhibwolf.
This is great!


----------

